

New Phishing Attack Spreading On Facebook. This Time From FBstarter - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/30/new-phishing-attack-spreading-on-facebook-this-time-from-fbstarter/

======
transburgh
just got one of these emails...not cool

